# Breast Clinic - Wish me luck



## newbs (Feb 20, 2012)

Due to breast changes I saw my gp last week and have been referred to the breast clinic at my local hospital for tests tomorrow afternoon, I am very nervous and praying that things will be ok.  Haven't told anyone apart from immediate family and one close friend.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 20, 2012)

will keep you in my thoughts with hope everything will be just fine, big hugs


----------



## Katieb (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you. Katiex


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck.  Hope it's nothing.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll be in my thoughts & prayers - hoping all goes well & you come away feeling reassured. Xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope everything goes well for you newbs


----------



## Paul (Feb 20, 2012)

i will be thinking of you with my fingers crossed good luck x


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope everything goes ok for you x


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck Newbs, hope everything goes well

John.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope that it all goes very well for you xx


----------



## margie (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck - I hope all goes well for you and that the clinic you are being seen at can give you the results there and then.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 21, 2012)

good luck am thinking of you and sening hugs and lots of love


----------



## imtrying (Feb 21, 2012)

good luck newbs. Will be thinking of you & hoping for the best. 

I understand why you've not told anyone...I too did the same thing when I had to have a lump investigated. Sometimes its easier until you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 21, 2012)

newbs said:


> Due to breast changes I saw my gp last week and have been referred to the breast clinic at my local hospital for tests tomorrow afternoon, I am very nervous and praying that things will be ok.  Haven't told anyone apart from immediate family and one close friend.



I will be thinking of you.  I had to have a Mamogram when I was in my early 30's, I know exactly how you feel, it is scary and worrying, but luckily for me, it was good news.  Wishing you lots of good wishes and positive thoughts.  Sheena


----------



## newbs (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news, given the all clear . I had an ultrasound and a thorough examination by the consultant surgeon but nothing sinister was found.  They think it is a muscular problem so need to see my gp and maybe physio but at least it is nothing serious.

Thank you all for your best wishes, means a lot.


----------



## margie (Feb 21, 2012)

That's good to hear - you must be so relieved.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2012)

Really great news newbs!


----------



## shirl (Feb 21, 2012)

That is great news newbs, 

take care,

Shirl


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats great news Newbs and a huge relief to you xx


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news xx


----------



## Multicat (Feb 21, 2012)

Really great news for you. x


----------



## imtrying (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news Newbs! So pleased for you.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 21, 2012)

Brilliant, brilliant news!!!!


----------



## KateR (Feb 21, 2012)

That's wonderful news.


----------

